# Adagio - Hymn for Orchestra



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I composed this hymn in the style of a church psalter. It is similar to Nearer My God To Thee, Genevan Psalter 42 and other similar hymns.

The piece is supposed to be very slow.

Please let me know you thoughts!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Do anyone have any comments, critique or other feedback for this? Or is this piece so bad that it is not worth commenting?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice. I'm thinking the piano accompaniment at the beginning could be a higher register or different inversions to be more clear?


----------

